
A “men only” co-working space in Australia, recently got venture capital funding - augustocallejas
http://qz.com/825307/nomadic-thinkers-a-men-only-co-working-space-in-australia-recently-got-venture-capital-funding/
======
stephenr
This is in Queensland, the Alabama of Australia, so, no real surprises.

